
MySpace: How To Devalue a Platform in Three Easy Steps - nickb
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2007/09/05/MySpaceHowToDevalueAPlatformInThreeEasySteps.aspx
======
thomasswift
I think this might be an exercise left to the readers(us).

So let's make our own.

1\. Flashing Xbox/IPod Ads

2\. Extreme Fox-related whoring (i understand why though)

3\. Tom's cutesy messages about your friends NOT being deleted.

------
djonesx
Client is Offline

    
    
        25hoursaday.com
    
    
        The DNS2Go customer you are trying to reach is currently offline.
    
    

How ironic.

